

US proposes tighter export rules for computer security tools - adamnemecek
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2925372/us-proposes-tighter-export-rules-for-computer-security-tools.html

======
adamnemecek
Here's the actual document
[https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2015/05/20/2015-116...](https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2015/05/20/2015-11642/wassenaar-
arrangement-2013-plenary-agreements-implementation-intrusion-and-surveillance-
items)

